# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Humour , mais pas que!

## j.peg

reu il y a quelques jours.... assez savoureux:

" Lorsqu'une dame dans la soixantaine a choisi le sac en plastique pour ses produits d'picerie la caissire lui a reproch de ne pas se mettre au "vert".
La caissire dit  la femme que la gnration de la vieille femme ne comprenait tout simplement pas le mouvement environnementaliste, que seuls les jeunes allaient payer pour la vieille gnration qui a gaspill toutes les ressources. 
La vieille dame s'est excuse et a expliqu: " Je suis dsole, *nous n'avions pas le mouvement vert dans mon temps*." 
Alors qu'elle quittait le magasin, la mine dconfite, la caissire en rajouta:
"Ce sont des gens comme vous qui ont ruin toutes les ressources  notre dpens. C'est vrai, vous ne considriez absolument pas la protection de l'environnement dans votre temps ! "
La dame admit qu' l'poque, on retournait les bouteilles d'eau, de lait, les bouteilles de Coke,de bire, de vins au magasin. Le magasin les renvoyait  l'usine pour tre laves, strilises et remplies  nouveau; on utilisait les mmes bouteilles  plusieurs reprises.  cette poque, les bouteilles taient rellement recycles,les bouteilles en plastique de merde on ne connaissait pas.
*Mais on ne connaissait pas le mouvement vert.* 
"En mon temps, on montait l'escalier: on n'avait pas d'escaliers roulants dans tous les magasins ou dans les bureaux. On marchait  l'picerie aussi. On achetait en vrac.On ne prenait pas un bolide  300 chevaux-vapeur  chaque fois qu'il fallait se dplacer de deux coins de rue. *Mais, c'est vrai, on ne connaissait pas le mouvement vert!*
 l'poque, on lavait les couches de bb; on ne connaissait pas les couches jetables. On faisait scher les vtements dehors sur une corde  linge; pas dans un machine nergtique avalant 220 volts. On utilisait l'nergie olienne et solaire pour vraiment scher les vtements, et la nature nous souriait.
 l'poque, on recyclait systmatiquement les vtements qui passaient d'un frre ou d'une soeur  l'autre jusqu' usure complte, nous avions des habits du dimanche, des habits pour l'cole, des habits pour les vacances, on s'habillait bien en toute circonstance.
*C'est vrai ! on ne connaissait pas le mouvement vert!*
 l'poque, on n'avait qu'une TV (s'il y en avait une) ou une radio dans la maison; pas une tl dans chaque chambre. Et la tlvision avait un petit cran de la taille d'une bote de pizza, pas un cran de la taille de l'tat du Montana.
Dans la cuisine, on s'activait pour brasser les plats et pour prparer les repas; on ne disposait pas de tous ces gadgets lectriques spcialiss pour tout prparer sans efforts.
Quand on emballait des lments fragiles  envoyer par la poste, on utilisait des rembourrages comme du papier journal ou de la ouate, pas des bulles en mousse de polystyrne ou en plastique.
 l'poque, on utilisait du "jus-de-bras" pour tondre le gazon; on n'avait pas de tondeuses  essence auto-propulses.
 l'poque, on travaillait fort physiquement; on n'avait pas besoin d'aller dans un club de sant pour courir sur des tapis roulants qui fonctionnent  l'lectricit. On avait appris un mtier  14ans avec un CAP et un salaire  17 ans. A l'poque l'effort n'tait pas une torture
*Mais, vous avez raison: on ne connaissait pas le mouvement vert*!
 l'poque, on buvait de l'eau  la fontaine quand on avait soif; on n'utilisait pas de tasses ou de bouteilles en plastique  chaque fois qu'on voulait prendre de l'eau.
On remplissait les plumes fontaine au lieu d'acheter un nouveau stylo; on remplaait les lames de rasoir au lieu de jeter le rasoir tout simplement  chaque rasage.
*Mais, c'est vrai, on ne connaissait pas le mouvement vert!*
 l'poque, les gens prenaient le tramway et les enfants prenaient leur vlo pour se rendre  l'cole au lieu d'utiliser la voiture familiale et maman comme un service de taxi.
On avait une prise de courant par pice, pas une bande multi-prises pour alimenter toute la panoplie des accessoires lectriques  (invents par qui ?) indispensables aux jeunes d'aujourd'hui.
Lors de nos anniversaires ou communion et confirmation nous n'avions pas de cadeaux pour un montant total de 1000  ou plus avec tous les dchets que cela occasionne.
*Mais, c'est vrai, on ne connaissait pas le mouvement vert!*
A l'poque nous faisions des parties de sonnettes, mais nous ne brlions pas des autos. etc. etc..."
La dame avait raison :  son poque, on ne connaissait pas le mouvement ver, Il y avait moins d'idiots  toutes les gouvernes, mais on vivait chaque jour de la vie, dans le respect de l'environnement. . . et sans les verts !

----------


## Lyche

cela, je n'ajouterais qu'une chose :

L'cologie est une faon de vivre, pas une politique.

----------


## souviron34

> reu il y a quelques jours.... assez savoureux:


 ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 

Dans le mme style, j'ai un excellent pps, je verrais si je peux le mettre quelque part..

----------


## grafikm_fr

C'est marrant, en effet  ::D: 
Mais comme toujours pour les trucs reus par mail, en partie faux factuellement parlant.  ::(:

----------


## RomainVALERI

C'est la faute  l'obsolescence programme. C'est l'une des "postures d'agonie" de notre socit productiviste. La bte affame dvore ses propres entrailles pour assouvir sa faim exponentielle. ^^ (Heu...merde je l'ai peut-tre faite trop lyrique, l  ::?: )




> Mais comme toujours pour les trucs reus par mail, en partie faux factuellement parlant.


 ::koi::  De quoi tu parles ?




> L'cologie est une faon de vivre, pas une politique.


 1) L'un (l'cologie comme art de vivre) n'empche pas l'autre (l'cologie comme axe central d'un mouvement politique).
2) On pourrait tirer du constat fait dans ce texte une autre conclusion : l'actuel parti "Les Verts" (Europe-Ecologie-Les Verts, pour ratisser large  ::roll:: ) qui compte paradoxalement un max de productivistes et de pro-nuclaires (Cohn-Bendit en tte), n'est peut-tre pas si "cologiste" qu'il voudrait en donner l'image...  ::whistle::

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'tait mieux avant ! On dirait du Cabrel !  ::mouarf:: 

Mais, bon, il y a des choses tout  fait juste, et puis il y a l'oubli "intentionnel ?" des dcharges sauvages, des vidanges auto faites directement dans la rivire, des usines qui polluaient  tout va, de l'amiante (qu'on a du enlev),...

Bref, il faut nuancer comme toujours !  ::ccool::

----------


## Nebulix

_A l'poque_ 
on descendait tous les matins  la cave chercher son seau de charbon, les villes taient noires de suie, les mineurs crevaient du grisou ou de la silicose.
Les femmes faisaient la lessive  la main.
On tait un vieillard  65 ans.
etc.

----------


## GanYoshi

Moi j'coute mme pas la caissire qui me fait n'importe quel reproche sur ce que j'achte.

----------


## fregolo52

Pour moi, ce message est colo, mais pas que ! (c) j.peg  :;): 

Ca montre aussi que les jeunes cons ne voient pas plus loin que leur bout du nez. Et sont partisant du "c'est pas ma faute c'est celle des autres"

----------


## Barsy

> Ca montre aussi que les jeunes cons ne voient pas plus loin que leur bout du nez.


Tout comme les vieux cons  :;):

----------


## pendoRa

Le pire c'est que les exemples cits par la vieille dame ne sont que dans notre environnement  l'chelle de la personne. ( rfrentiel ).

Mais quand on sait qu'en 1 jour ce sont des millions de barils de petrols qui transitent, des tonnes et des tonnes de petrols rafin brul pour cause de "rduction de prssion" dans les pipelines...donc litralement gach...
( je sais de quoi je parle, travaillant pour une firme ptro-chimique leader )

Je pense que l'cologie est une manire de vivre et pas une politique effectivement, mais faire couler ses 2 litres d'eau pour se raser ou se laver les dents et se sentir coupable me fait doucement rigoler quand on voit les multinationales dtruire notre monde  petit feu.

----------


## mortapa

> La dame avait raison :  son poque, on ne connaissait pas le mouvement ver, Il y avait moins d'idiots  toutes les gouvernes, mais on vivait chaque jour de la vie, dans le respect de l'environnement. . . et sans les verts !


Ah bon.. c'est pas sure du tout qu'il y avait moins d'idiots... en nombre certainement tant donner la nature croissante de la reproduction humaine mais proportionnellement parlant c'est beaucoup beaucoup moins sure.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Ah bon.. c'est pas sure du tout qu'il y avait moins d'idiots... en nombre certainement tant donner la nature croissante de la reproduction humaine mais proportionnellement parlant c'est beaucoup beaucoup moins sure.


T'es sur ?  ::roll:: 
Freine un peu sur les ides reues... ^^

----------


## RomainVALERI

> C'tait mieux avant ! On dirait du Cabrel ! 
> 
> Mais, bon, il y a des choses tout  fait juste, et puis il y a l'oubli "intentionnel ?" des *dcharges sauvages*, des *vidanges auto* faites directement dans la rivire, des *usines* qui polluaient  tout va, de l'*amiante* (qu'on a du enlev),...
> 
> Bref, il faut nuancer comme toujours !


Tous les exemples que tu cites appartiennent dj  la socit industrielle productiviste... ^^

Si c'est a ta rfrence du "pass", c'est sr qu'on est mal barrs...  ::aie:: 




> A l'poque
> on descendait tous les matins  la cave chercher son seau de charbon, les villes taient noires de suie, les mineurs crevaient du grisou ou de la silicose.
> Les femmes faisaient la lessive  la main.
> On tait un vieillard  65 ans.


idem ^^

----------


## Barsy

> Tous les exemples que tu cites appartiennent dj  la socit industrielle productiviste... ^^


Socit qui a commenc au XIXme sicle...

La personne ge du premier post est issue du XXme sicle (on peut supposer qu'elle est ne dans les annes 20 ou 30). 

Bizarrement, j'ai du mal  considrer que des annes 20 aux annes 80 (voire aprs, et mme avant), le monde ait t un tel exemple au niveau cologique, conomique, politique, social...

En fait, on peut comparer les poques entre elles en pointant du doigt les dfauts de chacune d'elles, mais au final, on ne fait que constater que les problmes d'aujourd'hui existaient dj hier.

----------


## souviron34

> La personne ge du premier post est issue du XXme sicle (on peut supposer qu'elle est ne dans les annes 20 ou 30).


Euh.. Faut pas charrier quand mme...  Je suis n  la fin des annes 50, et jusqu la fin des annes 70 o j'avais 20 ans, il y avait :







> La dame admit qu' l'poque, on retournait les bouteilles d'eau, de lait, les bouteilles de Coke,de bire, de vins au magasin. Le magasin les renvoyait  l'usine pour tre laves, strilises et remplies  nouveau; on utilisait les mmes bouteilles  plusieurs reprises.  cette poque, les bouteilles taient rellement recycles,les bouteilles en plastique de merde on ne connaissait pas.
> "En mon temps, on montait l'escalier: on n'avait pas d'escaliers roulants dans tous les magasins ou dans les bureaux. On marchait  l'picerie aussi. On achetait en vrac.On ne prenait pas un bolide  300 chevaux-vapeur  chaque fois qu'il fallait se dplacer de deux coins de rue. 
>  l'poque, on recyclait systmatiquement les vtements qui passaient d'un frre ou d'une soeur  l'autre jusqu' usure complte, nous avions des habits du dimanche, des habits pour l'cole, des habits pour les vacances, on s'habillait bien en toute circonstance.
>  l'poque, on n'avait qu'une TV (s'il y en avait une) ou une radio dans la maison; pas une tl dans chaque chambre. Et la tlvision avait un petit cran de la taille d'une bote de pizza, pas un cran de la taille de l'tat du Montana.
> Dans la cuisine, on s'activait pour brasser les plats et pour prparer les repas; on ne disposait pas de tous ces gadgets lectriques spcialiss pour tout prparer sans efforts. On prparait des plats et on achetait pas des plats tout prpars , sous plastique...
> Quand on emballait des lments fragiles  envoyer par la poste, on utilisait des rembourrages comme du papier journal ou de la ouate, pas des bulles en mousse de polystyrne ou en plastique.
>  l'poque, on utilisait du "jus-de-bras" pour tondre le gazon; on n'avait pas de tondeuses  essence auto-propulses.
>  l'poque, on buvait de l'eau  la fontaine quand on avait soif; on n'utilisait pas de tasses ou de bouteilles en plastique  chaque fois qu'on voulait prendre de l'eau.
> On remplissait les plumes fontaine au lieu d'acheter un nouveau stylo; 
> ...


quand mme, donc c'est pas les annes 20 ou 30....  ::roll:: 


Pour l'anecdote : quand j'tais tudiant  la fac d'Orsay, de 81  84, les parkings taient quasi-vides, et les bagnoles taient pour la plupart des 2CV ou des 4L (parfois / souvent en piteux tat).. Les profs taient saps comme des fonctionnaires normaux (costards ou habits "propres" pour les mecs, robes et jupes comme il faut pour les femmes)

En 89, je suis revenu sur le campus travailler dans un labo, soit juste 5 ans aprs..

L les parkings taient tellement pleins que toutes les alles taient remplies de voitures pratiquement neuves, et on distinguait les profs des lves parce que les lves taient en costards pour les mecs et en chemisieir et petites robes bien nettes pour les filles, alors que les profs taient en jeans ou en pantalon de velours...

Cherchez l'erreur  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tous les exemples que tu cites appartiennent dj  la socit industrielle productiviste... ^^
> 
> Si c'est a ta rfrence du "pass", c'est sr qu'on est mal barrs... 
> 
> idem ^^


Heu, dans l'histoire de j.peg, je lis 


> Lorsqu'une dame dans la soixantaine


Donc, elle est n aux alentours de 1950 et donc parle au mieux des annes 70 !
Il me semble que la socit industrielle productiviste tait dj l, non ?

----------


## Barsy

> quand mme, donc c'est pas les annes 20 ou 30....


Je n'ai pas parl de quelqu'un qui vivait dans les annes 20 ou 30, j'ai parl de quelqu'un qui y tait n. Je ne sais pas si tu as bien lu mon message, mais je parle des annes 20 aux annes 80. Donc tu vois, je concorde pleinement avec tes exemples  :;): 

D'autre part, avec des exemples du style "quand on tait jeune, on brlait pas les autos", j'ai le sentiment que les sources d'inspiration pour critiquer notre gnration proviennent de TF1.

Pourrais-je tout de mme te signaler que les cit "ghettos" qui sont aujourd'hui la cause des violences ont t construites dans les annes 50/60.

Contrairement  ce que toi et fregolo52 sembliez croire, une gnration ne nat pas avec le gne de bruleur d'autos, ou avec des bouteilles de plastique  la main.
Quand je suis n, le plastique existait dj, tout comme les grandes surfaces, le ptrole, le nuclaire, le tiers monde, les cits HLM, le racisme, les guerres... Et durant les 20 premires annes de ma vie, j'ai vu apparaitre les micro-ondes, les tlphones portables, la surconsommation des mnages, l'informatique, les 4x4 en ville (qui sont davantage achets par des individus de votre gnration que de la notre)...

Alors non, je doute fort que les problmes du monde actuel soit le fruit de ma gnration. Certains "vieux" (pas tous heureusement) se plaignent que le monde aujourd'hui va mal, que tout tait mieux lorsque eux-mme sont n.
Mais si le monde tait mieux lors de votre naissance, c'est sans doute parce que la gnration prcdent la votre vous l'a laiss dans un meilleur tat que celui dans lequel vous nous l'avez rendu.

----------


## zaventem

> _La dame admit qu' l'poque, on retournait les bouteilles d'eau, de lait, les bouteilles de Coke,de bire, de vins au magasin. Le magasin les renvoyait  l'usine pour tre laves, strilises et remplies  nouveau; on utilisait les mmes bouteilles  plusieurs reprises.  cette poque, les bouteilles taient rellement recycles,les bouteilles en plastique de merde on ne connaissait pas._
> Chre madame, savez-vous qu'entre le cot de transport de vos bouteilles ( l'aller et au retour), la quantit extravagante d'eau qu'il faut pour les laver, l'nergie pour les striliser et leur dure de vie trs relative (environ 5 remplissages), nos bouteilles en plastique de merde peuvent soutenir la comparaison sans rougir._ l'poque, on recyclait systmatiquement les vtements qui passaient d'un frre ou d'une soeur  l'autre jusqu' usure complte, nous avions des habits du dimanche, des habits pour l'cole, des habits pour les vacances, on s'habillait bien en toute circonstance._
> Vous savez quoi? Moi aussi! Et bien non, je vais tre tout  fait honnte avec vous, madame, je ne l'ai pas vcu exactement comme cela; voyez-vous, mes parents ont eu la dsagrable ide de faire deux filles aprs moi, mes vtements ont donc d tre transmis au garons cadets de mon entourages, mes soeurs (grandes ennemies de la plante) souhaitant des robes et des jupes. Vous conviendrez que l'ide est tout de mme l._ l'poque, on n'avait qu'une TV (s'il y en avait une) ou une radio dans la maison; pas une tl dans chaque chambre. Et la tlvision avait un petit cran de la taille d'une bote de pizza, pas un cran de la taille de l'tat du Montana._
> Pouvons-nous comparer le cot nergtique et les consquences cologiques de votre boite  pizza et de mon Montana? Je pense que nous pourrions avoir quelques tonnements._Dans la cuisine, on s'activait pour brasser les plats et pour prparer les repas; on ne disposait pas de tous ces gadgets lectriques spcialiss pour tout prparer sans efforts. On prparait des plats et on achetait pas des plats tout prpars , sous plastique..._
> Beaucoup de gens se fatiguent encore  prparer leur plats eux-mmes  notre poque, dont votre humble serviteur. Mais soyez honnte, si vous les aviez eux  disposition comme nous, vous utiliseriez la plupart des lectromnagers utiliss aujourd'hui (ne le niez pas, ils ont tous t invent  votre poque -voire avant)._Quand on emballait des lments fragiles  envoyer par la poste, on utilisait des rembourrages comme du papier journal ou de la ouate, pas des bulles en mousse de polystyrne ou en plastique._
> Moi aussi, il faut vite que je me dcide d'entrer dans le XXIme sicle alors._ l'poque, on buvait de l'eau  la fontaine quand on avait soif; on n'utilisait pas de tasses ou de bouteilles en plastique  chaque fois qu'on voulait prendre de l'eau._
> Que l'on me pende! J'utilise en moyenne un verre par jour pour boire de l'eau du robinet._On remplissait les plumes fontaine au lieu d'acheter un nouveau stylo;_
> J'utilise le mme stylo depuis mes 12 ans. C'est vrai qu'il utilise des cartouches d'encre..._ Lors de nos anniversaires ou communion et confirmation nous n'avions pas de cadeaux pour un montant total de 1000  ou plus avec tous les dchets que cela occasionne._
> Il faudrait que vous me prsentiez vos connaissances pour que je les invites  mon anniversaire  Je suis toujours rest *trs* en dessous de cette somme, mme en runissant tous les cadeaux, mme pour les trs grandes occasions. Et  part l'une ou l'autre exceptions exceptionnelles, je ne connais personne dans ce cas.
> ...

----------


## souviron34

> D'autre part, avec des exemples du style "quand on tait jeune, on brlait pas les autos", j'ai le sentiment que les sources d'inspiration pour critiquer notre gnration proviennent de TF1.


MDR...

Alors il n'y a eu que TF1 pour faire des reportages ??

Et des missions telles ques que "A vous de juger", "Envoy Spcial", "Pices  conviction", ou "Complment d'enqute", c'est TF1 ???

Alors, sors de ce corps, Satanas !!!  ::mouarf:: 





> Mais si le monde tait mieux lors de votre naissance, c'est sans doute parce que la gnration prcdent la votre vous l'a laiss dans un meilleur tat que celui dans lequel vous nous l'avez rendu.


Bien entendu.. Avec une guerre mondiale et la moiti du pays dtruit, 2 guerres coloniales et 80% des jeunes envoys tirer sur des algriens, c'est sr qu'ils ont fait tout pour nous laisser le pays "meilleur" que notre gnration l'a fait pour vous  ::aie:: 


Pour ta gouverne, sache que quand j'tais jeune, j'ai manifest et me suis fait tabasser pour que TA gnration n'ait pas  aller faire son service militaire, et n'aille pas faire un an 1/2 de cachot pour "objection de conscience", ou que ce ne soit pas marqu sur ton dossier de police, t'interdisant de candidater  tout poste de fonctionnaire (_par exemple comme chercheur au CNRS ? ou prof ?_) pour TOUTE TA VIE..

Alors, sans aller jusqu' dire que "tout tait mieux avant", nous ne sommes pas non plus les Responsables de Tout Va Mal et vous les envoys de Dieu sur Terre pour vangliser les pauvres populaces ignorantes...

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Mais si le monde tait mieux lors de votre naissance, c'est sans doute parce que la gnration prcdent la votre vous l'a laiss dans un meilleur tat que celui dans lequel vous nous l'avez rendu.





> Bien entendu.. Avec une guerre mondiale et la moiti du pays dtruit, 2 guerres coloniales et 80% des jeunes envoys tirer sur des algriens, c'est sr qu'ils ont fait tout pour nous laisser le pays "meilleur" que notre gnration l'a fait pour vous


Merci Souviron, a me dmangeait de partir sur quelque chose de ce style... ^^

Bien loin de l'ambition intellectuelle et de la ferveur citoyenne de l'poque du CNR, cette gnration "tl-ralit" se replie en permanence sur l'ide (que les mdias dominants lui ont souffle) : "On peut rien y changer de toutes faons, c'est trop compliqu parce que c'est mondialis."

Belle connerie pour se dgager de ses responsabilits.  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

Ouai bah le service militaire a serait pas forcment un mal qu'il soit encore en place. Rien que pour apprendre le respect du drapeau  des morveux qui n'ont plus rien d'autres  foutre qu' passer leur vie sur facebook  parler sms et  nous brler les yeux en faisant "tout ce qui leur plait". Au moins le service militaire apprenait le respect aux jeunes gens qui rentraient dans la vie active, a leur donnait les bases pour se dbrouiller et un respect des autres (quand on est tous dans la mme m****e on se respecte les uns les autres).

Personnellement, je regrette de ne pas avoir pu le faire au lieu de cette JAPD qui ne sert strictement  rien.

----------


## Robin56

Ahlala je vais faire du hors-sujet mais bon... je crois que le sujet de dpart a dj bien driv.

Je voulais juste tous vous remercier. Pour moi, Developpez.net est une formidable plateforme pour amliorer son bagage technique. 

Mais n'oublions pas que c'est galement un grand moment de rigolade  lire ses joutes verbales vieux/jeunes qui reviennent sans cesse. Pas un topic non orient technique qui y chappe :
- les vieux sont des cons
- les jeunes sont prtentieux

Merci et bonne continuation.


Sign : un lecteur fidle.  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

@Lyche:

Sans doute, mais peut-tre tions-nous justement trop idalistes en pensant que sans a, le monde se porterait mieux  ::aie:: 

Et que les jeunes n'avaient pas besoin de a (_en dehors du fait que c'tait fait pour emmerder et non pas dvelopper, et que d'autre part c'tait tellement obligatoire que la punition tait soit le cachot, soit la fameuse inscription "P4", signifiant "asocial", et figurant sur ce fameux registre de police interdisant tout emploi dans l'administration  vie_)..

----------


## Gnoce

[QUOTE=Robin56;6116758]- les vieux sont des cons
- les jeunes sont *des cons*/QUOTE]

C'est vrai que parfois (PARFOIS hein) je ne suis pas d'accord avec un vieux con, pour le principe, oui je suis un jeune con, j'assume! Deux cons qui discutent, c'est marrant.

Mais bon je commence doucement  vieillir et les plus jeunes ont vraiment l'air con (j'me dis que je venais avoir l'air con tant plus jeune) et en vieillissant je deviens toujours plus con  ::aie:: .

la connerie est infinie  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## souviron34

> - les vieux sont des cons
> - les jeunes sont prtentieux
> 
> Merci et bonne continuation.


Tu as bien raison  ::): 

Mais il semble que tout humour soit pris au pied de la lettre...

----------


## Lyche

> Sans doute, mais peut-tre tions-nous justement trop idalistes en pensant que sans a, le monde se porterait mieux 
> 
> Et que les jeunes n'avaient pas besoin de a (_en dehors du fait que c'tait fait pour emmerder et non pas dvelopper, et que d'autre part c'tait tellement obligatoire que la punition tait soit le cachot, soit la fameuse inscription "P4", signifiant "asocial", et figurant sur ce fameux registre de police intedisant tout empli dans l'administration  vie_)..


il y a un trs bon dicton.



> L'enfer est pav de bonnes intentions

----------


## souviron34

additionn de 




> le futur est toujours imprvisible


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

zactement !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je crois que le problme vient surtout du fait que chaque gnration veut changer les choses, car "ce qu'on a vcu, nos enfants ne doivent pas le vivre". Et au final, on se rend compte aprs que c'tait pas si mal, finalement. 

Comme le dit le proverbe "Le mieux est souvent l'ennemi du bien" !

----------


## tumoo

> Je crois que le problme vient surtout du fait que chaque gnration veut changer les choses, car "ce qu'on a vcu, nos enfants ne doivent pas le vivre". Et au final, on se rend compte aprs que c'tait pas si mal, finalement. 
> 
> Comme le dit le proverbe "Le mieux est souvent l'ennemi du bien" !


+1





> - les vieux sont des cons
> - les jeunes sont prtentieux


 partir de quand n'est on plus jeune et de quand est on vieux ?

----------


## mortapa

> T'es sur ? 
> Freine un peu sur les ides reues... ^^


ides reues ou pas a change pas au fait qu'il y a bientt 7 fois trop d'humain sur terre. 
C'est pas parce-que c'est arriv chez nous que a arrivera chez les autres alors on verra quand ils auront commencer la courbe descendante.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fichier...-1800-2100.png

Comme quoi au final c'est pas une ide reue mais plus une divergence d'hypothse  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> partir de quand n'est on plus jeune et de quand est on vieux ?


 partir de tout ge  :;):   ::P:  ::P: 

Pour toi, un gamin de 10 ans est un p'tit con, pour lui t'es un vieux..

Et mme  ton ge, quelqu'un qui a 6 ans  de plus est un vieux, et quelqu'un qui a 6 ans de moins un bb encore dans ses couches  ::P: 

On est toujours le vieux de quelqu'un et le jeune de quelqu'un d'autre, comme on est toujours le riche de quelqu'un et le pauvre de quelqu'un d'autre...

----------


## RomainVALERI

> ides reues ou pas a change pas au fait qu'il y a bientt *7 fois trop* d'humain sur terre.


 :8O:  !

Quels critres magiques te permettent d'affirmer que le "bon nombre d'humains sur terre" est de 1 milliard ?! As-tu conscience que ce n'est pas une observation technique mais un jugement de valeur ou une prise de position politique ?  ::koi::  Pourquoi pas 100 millions seulement ? pourquoi pas 25 milliards ? Tu m'as l'air de sortir ton chiffre du cul d'une vache... a je peux l'admettre quand on est conscient de faire une approximation, mais l tu as l'air d'annoncer a sur le ton du "tout le monde sait a"... 

(en passant, jette quand mme un oeil par ici  :;): )

----------


## fregolo52

> Ouai bah le service militaire a serait pas forcment un mal qu'il soit encore en place. Rien que pour apprendre le *respect du drapeau*  des morveux qui n'ont plus rien d'autres  foutre qu' passer leur vie sur facebook  parler sms et  nous brler les yeux en faisant "tout ce qui leur plait". Au moins le service militaire apprenait le respect aux jeunes gens qui rentraient dans la vie active, a leur donnait les bases pour se dbrouiller et un respect des autres (quand on est tous dans la mme m****e on se respecte les uns les autres).
> 
> Personnellement, je regrette de ne pas avoir pu le faire au lieu de cette JAPD qui ne sert strictement  rien.


Je plussoie mais pas tout a fait d'accord.
Perso je l'ai fait 2ans avant que a s'arrte.
Comme beaucoup je n'ai rien appris (professionel).
Par contre, je suis un campagnard ayant fait des tudes dans des petites villes. J'ai donc beaucoup appris sur la mixit sociale.
Ca allait du jeune hrant des banlieues au vicomte ( double particules) en passant par l'tudiant en cole sup (moi) .

----------


## Bluedeep

C'est quand mme extraordinaire cette facult bien partage d'oublier que les problmes de la plante ne seraient pas aussi criant si on avait pas laisser multiplier la population humaine par 7 en 150 ans et par 2 en 50 ans.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> C'est quand mme extraordinaire cette facult bien partage d'oublier que les problmes de la plante ne seraient pas aussi criant si on avait pas laisser multiplier la population humaine par 7 en 150 ans et par 2 en 50 ans.


Bougez pas les mecs on a trouv quelqu'un qui possde le "Grand Livre de la Connaissance" en version originale.

Allez, vas-y, explique-nous ce qui te permet d'affirmer que tu as mis le doigt sur *la* cause des problmes  :;): 

(en plus, n'importe quoi.... qui l'oublie ? Les mdias dominants n'arrtent pas de nous le rpter, qu' cause de tous ces salauds de pauvres on va droit dans le mur...  ::no:: )

----------


## Bluedeep

> Allez, vas-y, explique-nous ce qui te permet d'affirmer que tu as mis le doigt sur *la* cause des problmes


Tiens, encore un cornocupien qui affirme contre toute logique lmentaire qu'il est possible d'avoir une croissance infinie dans un monde fini.

----------


## Barsy

> Alors il n'y a eu que TF1 pour faire des reportages ??
> 
> Et des missions telles ques que "A vous de juger", "Envoy Spcial", "Pices  conviction", ou "Complment d'enqute", c'est TF1 ???


Parce que tu crois que c'est mieux que TF1 ? C'est peut-tre mme pire tant donn que ces missions ont une meilleure rputation ce qui diminue le regard critique dont on devrait faire preuve  leur gard.

Penses-tu rellement que la jeunesse aujourd'hui passe son temps  bruler des voitures ? Alors qu'il s'agit en ralit d'une trs faible minorit qui bnficie finalement d'une surexposition mdiatique.




> Bien entendu.. Avec une guerre mondiale et la moiti du pays dtruit, 2 guerres coloniales et 80% des jeunes envoys tirer sur des algriens, c'est sr qu'ils ont fait tout pour nous laisser le pays "meilleur" que notre gnration l'a fait pour vous
> 
> Pour ta gouverne, sache que quand j'tais jeune, j'ai manifest et me suis fait tabasser pour que TA gnration n'ait pas  aller faire son service militaire, et n'aille pas faire un an 1/2 de cachot pour "objection de conscience", ou que ce ne soit pas marqu sur ton dossier de police, t'interdisant de candidater  tout poste de fonctionnaire (par exemple comme chercheur au CNRS ? ou prof ?) pour TOUTE TA VIE..


Alors ? Tu vois que toi aussi, tu as des choses  reprocher  la gnration prcdente. a revient  dire ce que je disais, on rcupre le monde dans l'tat dans lequel on nous le laisse.




> Bien loin de l'ambition intellectuelle et de la ferveur citoyenne de l'poque du CNR, cette gnration "tl-ralit" se replie en permanence sur l'ide (que les mdias dominants lui ont souffle) : "On peut rien y changer de toutes faons, c'est trop compliqu parce que c'est mondialis."
> 
> Belle connerie pour se dgager de ses responsabilits.


J'ai du mal  voir o est-ce que j'ai dit qu'on ne pouvait rien y changer ? 

Si je reprends le contenu du premier post de ce topic, la caissire incite la "personne ge"  ne pas utiliser de sac en plastique pour faire ses courses. C'est bien que la gnration de la caissire n'a pas baiss les bras. 
Car, mme si le fait d'conomiser quelques bouts de plastique peut vous sembler drisoire par rapport  la surconsommation actuelle, c'est un geste qui montre que notre gnration a conscience de la situation.
Et comme on le dit, prendre conscience d'une maladie, c'est le premier pas vers la gurison.

Au final, ce n'est peut-tre pas notre gnration qui a baiss les bras. 
Ce n'est pas notre gnration qui a abandonn les bouteille recyclable en verre au profit des bouteilles jetables en plastique, qui a mis une tlvision dans la chambre des enfants pour qu'il ne drange plus ses parents (pour infos, je n'en avais pas, et je n'en mettrais pas dans la chambre des miens), qui a abandonn la marche  pied au profit de la voiture (personnellement, je vais bosser en vlo), qui a abandonn la cuisine au profit du micro-onde et des plats prpars...

Finalement, les "bonnes actions" que votre gnrations  connu dans votre jeunesse pour viter le gchis, c'est vous qui avez cess de les pratiquer.

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Tiens, encore un cornocupien qui affirme contre toute logique lmentaire qu'il est possible d'avoir une croissance infinie dans un monde fini.


Non, tu te gourres en l'occurrence  :;): 

Je suis un partisan de la dcroissance (enfin, je ne connais pas le site web en particulier, c'est le journal papier que je lis depuis des annes, avec feu-"Le Plan B", Le Sarkophage, etc.), et *c'est bien pour cette raison* que j'ai du mal  croire que les malheurs de l'humanit soient  mettre sur le compte du nombre plutot que sur celui de la rpartition des richesses ou de la captation de celles-ci par un trs petit nombre... ^^

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que tu crois que c'est mieux que TF1 ? C'est peut-tre mme pire tant donn que ces missions ont une meilleure rputation ce qui diminue le regard critique dont on devrait faire preuve  leur gard.


Je ne crois pas, c'est TOI qui cites TF1 comme origine de tous les maux tlvisuels..  ::P: 

Et, comme je l'ai dj dit ailleurs, a m'nerve au plus haut point , cette bien-pensance gauchisante caviardisante qui ferait que TF1 serait La Voix Du Mal et le reste (public) La Voix du Bien...

Ce que tu dmontres d'ailleurs dans ton discours...  ::P: 






> Alors ? Tu vois que toi aussi, tu as des choses  reprocher  la gnration prcdente. a revient  dire ce que je disais, on rcupre le monde dans l'tat dans lequel on nous le laisse.


 :8O:   Relis la premire page.. C'est TOI qui a cit le terme de "gnration"... Nous tions en train de deviser gaiement  propos d'une page d'humour...








> Au final, ce n'est peut-tre pas notre gnration qui a baiss les bras. 
> Ce n'est pas notre gnration qui a abandonn les bouteille recyclable en verre au profit des bouteilles jetables en plastique, qui a mis une tlvision dans la chambre des enfants pour qu'il ne drange plus ses parents (pour infos, je n'en avais pas, et je n'en mettrais pas dans la chambre des miens), qui a abandonn la marche  pied au profit de la voiture (personnellement, je vais bosser en vlo), qui a abandonn la cuisine au profit des plats prpars...
> 
> Finalement, les "bonnes actions" que votre gnrations  connu dans votre jeunesse pour viter le gchis, c'est vous qui avaient cess de les pratiquer.


Tu vois, encore tu parles de GENERATIONS..

P'tain t'es susceptible !!!! ...

Et d'ailleurs quand on parle de bouteilles plastiques et tls, ce n'est pas TA gnration qui est critique, ni la mienne, c'est celle entre les 2 (ceux qui ont eu des gamins dans les annes 90-2005)..


Le post initial ne parlait pas de RESPONSABILITES, mais de CONSTATATIONS...

----------


## mortapa

> ...


T'tais pas obliger de mettre le lien... je suis pas si inculte que j'en est l'air  ::P: 


Sinon +1 pour la dcroissance mme si c'est quand mme un truc de mange fleur  ::aie:: 


Sinon vous en faite pas pour l'humanit, y reste deux choix possible
2012 et la fin du mondel'veil de la conscience collective sur "l'energie" (ou aura ou ames, etc ... bref celle dont parle James Redfield)
 :8-):

----------


## ManusDei

Ou quand y aura plus d'nergies fossiles et qu'on aura abandonn le nuclaire sans prvoir de solution de rechange, on fera sans. Et a fera mal.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Non, tu te gourres en l'occurrence 
> 
> Je suis un partisan de la dcroissance (enfin, je ne connais pas le site web en particulier, c'est le journal papier que je lis depuis des annes, avec feu-"Le Plan B", Le Sarkophage, etc.), et *c'est bien pour cette raison* que j'ai du mal  croire que les malheurs de l'humanit soient  mettre sur le compte du nombre plutot que sur celui de la rpartition des richesses ou de la captation de celles-ci par un trs petit nombre... ^^


Les partisans de la dcroissance qui omettent le versant dmographique de la chose m'ont toujours amus : cela ne sert  rien de rpartir si c'est pour continuer  augemnter la ponction sur la plante par augmentation du nombre.

C'est d'ailleurs l'erreur grossire de Latouche dans son bouquin, erreur qui rend ce dernier totalement dpourvu d'intert (pourtant il aborde la question - chapitre 3 si ma mmoire est bonne - mais en la rejetant sans argumentation fonde).

----------


## mortapa

> Les partisans de la dcroissance qui omettent le versant dmographique de la chose m'ont toujours amus : cela ne sert  rien de rpartir si c'est pour continuer  augemnter la ponction sur la plante par augmentation du nombre.


Oui 100% d'accord c'est pour a que selon moi dcroissance rime avec malthusien  ::ccool::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Les partisans de la dcroissance qui omettent le versant dmographique de la chose m'ont toujours amus : cela ne sert  rien de rpartir si c'est pour continuer  augemnter la ponction sur la plante par augmentation du nombre.


Loin de l'omettre, je crois juste que tu te bases sur des suppositions fausses : jette un oeil au dossier dmographie du dernier Monde Diplo... a fait tomber pas mal de prjugs.

En tout cas, que le phnomne soit avr ou non, il me semble que le capitalisme mondialis ne serait pas moins efficace  tout ruiner mme avec 200 millions de population mondiale... 

 ::no::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Loin de l'omettre, je crois juste que tu te bases sur des suppositions fausses : jette un oeil au dossier dmographie du dernier Monde Diplo... a fait tomber pas mal de prjugs.


Le diplo ayant toujours t ouvertement tiers mondiste, ils n'ont aucune crdibilit de ce cot.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En tout cas, que le phnomne soit avr ou non, il me semble que le capitalisme mondialis ne serait pas moins efficace  tout ruiner mme avec 200 millions de population mondiale...


Un coup d'oeil rapide au bilan cologique de l'ex URSS dmontre en effet indubitablement la supriorit de la doctrine communiste en matire de respect de l'environnement ......

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui 100% d'accord c'est pour a que selon moi dcroissance rime avec malthusien


Qui eut cru que nous puissions tre d'accord mortapa et moi !  ::ccool::

----------


## Barsy

> Je ne crois pas, c'est TOI qui cites TF1 comme origine de tous les maux tlvisuels.. 
> 
> Et, comme je l'ai dj dit ailleurs, a m'nerve au plus haut point , cette bien-pensance gauchisante caviardisante qui ferait que TF1 serait La Voix Du Mal et le reste (public) La Voix du Bien...
> 
> Ce que tu dmontres d'ailleurs dans ton discours...


Si tu avais lu correctement mon dernier post, tu aurais pu t'apercevoir que je n'apportai pas davantage de crdit aux missions des chaines publiques.

Mais il est vrai que TF1 est une chane de qualit, il suffit de voir les chef-duvres culturel que sont Secret Story, le Juste Prix et les missions d'Arthur pour s'en convaincre.  ::aie:: 

Cependant, le prsent dbat ne porte pas sur le classement des chanes de tl.




> Relis la premire page.. C'est TOI qui a cit le terme de "gnration"... Nous tions en train de deviser gaiement  propos d'une page d'humour...


Oui, j'ai cit le terme de "gnration". Cela dit, je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela pose problme tant donn que je le trouve trs bien adapt.

D'autre part, je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas aborder le prsent sujet de faon srieuse, d'autant plus que celui-ci n'est pas situ dans la catgorie "humour" de ce forum.




> Et d'ailleurs quand on parle de bouteilles plastiques et tls, ce n'est pas TA gnration qui est critique, ni la mienne, c'est celle entre les 2 (ceux qui ont eu des gamins dans les annes 90-2005)..


Absolument pas. La gnration que tu cites est celle qui est ne dans les annes 70/80 (donc c'est bien la mienne). Et comme je l'ai signal plus haut, le problme du plastique et de la pollution se posait dj  ma naissance. En fait, c'est plutt la gnration des annes 50/60 qui serait vise ici.




> Le post initial ne parlait pas de RESPONSABILITES, mais de CONSTATATIONS...


Et pourtant, si je cite la seconde phrase du post initial, je lis : 
"La caissire dit  la femme que la gnration de la vieille femme ne comprenait tout simplement pas le mouvement environnementaliste, que seuls les jeunes allaient payer pour la vieille gnration qui a gaspill toutes les ressources."

----------


## RomainVALERI

> Le diplo ayant toujours t ouvertement tiers mondiste, ils n'ont aucune crdibilit de ce cot.


Oui, ils mentent sur les chiffres, c'est bien connu  :;):  C'est pour cette raison que tu suggres plutot la lecture de... de ...  ::roll::  ? *suspense*



> Un coup d'oeil rapide au bilan cologique de l'ex URSS dmontre en effet indubitablement la supriorit de la doctrine communiste en matire de respect de l'environnement ......


 :8O:  ?!
Quel rapport ?

Pourquoi tu me parles de communisme tout d'un coup ?
Les objecteurs de croissance mettent ces deux grands mouvements (capitalisme et communsime) dans le mme sac (celui du productivisme et du techno-scientisme) car malgr leurs videntes divergences sur la rpartition des biens, ce sont, pour reprendre tes propres termes, des cornucopiens ^^

----------


## pendoRa

Il est important de souligner l'existence de deux termes en psychognalogie et plus prcisment quand on parle de transmission : celui d'_intergnrationnel_ et celui de _transgnrationnel_.

En psychanalyse, le terme 'intergnrationnel' fait rfrence  un processus reconnaissant les modalits des conflits permettant de situer l'tre humain en relation avec les gnrations antrieures de la personne. Le sens psychanalytique de cette notion entre dans le champ des notions essentielles et des conditions mthodologiques qui ont permis de dcouvrir l'inconscient.  

Ce terme d'intergnrationnel est un driv de celui de transgnrationnel qui, lui, est apparu en France dans les annes 1970,dans les notions d'hritage, de transmission et de gnalogie.  

 ::zoubi::

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu avais lu correctement mon dernier post, tu aurais pu t'apercevoir que je n'apportai pas davantage de crdit aux missions des chaines publiques.


Si tu avais lu correctement mon post, tu verrais que je dis que tu as bien dmontr mon propos  ::P: 







> Absolument pas. La gnration que tu cites est celle qui est ne dans les annes 70/80 (donc c'est bien la mienne). Et comme je l'ai signal plus haut, le problme du plastique et de la pollution se posait dj  ma naissance. En fait, c'est plutt la gnration des annes 50/60 qui serait vise ici.


Quelqu'un n en 1970, je veux bien.. N dans les annes 80 e qui aurait eu un gamin  14 ans, je veux bien  ::D: 





> Et pourtant, si je cite la seconde phrase du post initial, je lis : 
> "La caissire dit  la femme que la gnration de la vieille femme ne comprenait tout simplement pas le mouvement environnementaliste, que seuls les jeunes allaient payer pour la vieille gnration qui a gaspill toutes les ressources."


OK, mais ceci est faux : Ren Dumont tait candidat cologiste aux Prsidentielles de 1969, dans MA gnration et celle prcdent, les gens allaient sur le Larzac (_voir Jos Bov_)...

Donc dire que cette gnration ne "_comprenait pas le mouvement environnementaliste_" est tout simplement une absurdt.. et tellement simpliste que a en devient risible...

Ce que j'ai dj eu l'occasion de dire,  propos du RC,  propos des GPS,  propos de la cigarette,  propos de tous un tas de trucs, c'est que NOUS SOMMES TOUS RESPONSABLES...

Nous pouvons juste constater que oui, lorsque j'tais au lyce j'y allais  vlo, lorsque j'tais en fac, j'avais les premires annes un Solex, puis une 2CV pourrie... Et que j'ai toujours eu des bagnoles de plus de 15 ans.. Parce que PAS CHERES et que pour moi ce n'tait pas une chose valant la peine de mettre mon salaire dedans...

Que je n'avais pas de tlphone portable, que je faisais de la coloc ou que je louais des trucs assez infmes, avec comme toute sono un vieux poste  lampes de mes parents... qui m'a servi jusqu' mon premier salaire officiel (cad  25 ans)..

Que je continue  utiliser des plans en papier et  demander aux gens le chemin quand je suis perdu..

Que mes vacances taient soit en campant sous la tente, soit en auberge de jeunesse (jusqu' plus de 35 ans), que je n'avais pas besoin d'un GPS mais lire une carte d'tat major suffisait...



Maintenant, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'une bonne partie de ma gnration a chois le mtier d'instit ou de prof A CAUSE des vacances, que ils ont levs leurs enfants en petits rois, qu'ils taient en extase lors des premiers internets en France...

Ce n'est cependant pas cette gnration qui a demand  avoir des vtements de marque, des godasses Nike ou autres,  aller voir "Notre Dame de Paris" ou  se faire acheter le dernier PC parce que "c'et ringard ton truc..a a 3 ans", ou le dernier Smartphone..

Donc NOUS SOMMES TOUS REPONSABLES...

----------


## mortapa

> Donc NOUS SOMMES TOUS REPONSABLES...


Oui mais certains plus que d'autres...

----------


## Barsy

> OK, mais ceci est faux : Ren Dumont tait candidat cologiste aux Prsidentielles de 1969, dans MA gnration et celle prcdent, les gens allaient sur le Larzac (_voir Jos Bov_)...
> 
> Donc dire que cette gnration ne "_comprenait pas le mouvement environnementaliste_" est tout simplement une absurdt.. et tellement simpliste que a en devient risible...


Ren Dumont a fait un score de 1,32%... Cela dmontre bien que les gens  l'poque n'taient pas du tout intresss par l'cologie.

une gnration, ce n'est pas un seul individu. 

D'autre part, je ne suis pas non plus en train de dire que notre gnration est ou sera meilleure que la votre. Mais simplement, que les "constatations" faites par la personne ge dans le premier post ont t perdues avant que ma gnration ne vienne au monde. 




> Nous pouvons juste constater que oui, lorsque j'tais au lyce j'y allais  vlo, lorsque j'tais en fac, j'avais les premires annes un Solex, puis une 2CV pourrie... Et que j'ai toujours eu des bagnoles de plus de 15 ans.. Parce que PAS CHERES et que pour moi ce n'tait pas une chose valant la peine de mettre mon salaire dedans...


Je suis d'accord, ma voiture est une AX et je ne m'en sers que peu souvent. Et je ne fume pas et je n'ai pas de GPS. Mais toi comme moi ne sommes sans doute pas les reflets de nos gnrations respectives.




> Maintenant, je suis d'accord pour dire qu'une bonne partie de ma gnration a chois le mtier d'instit ou de prof A CAUSE des vacances, que ils ont levs leurs enfants en petits rois, qu'ils taient en extase lors des premiers internets en France...
> 
> Ce n'est cependant pas cette gnration qui a demand  avoir des vtements de marque, des godasses Nike ou autres,  aller voir "Notre Dame de Paris" ou  se faire acheter le dernier PC parce que "c'est ringard ton truc..a a 3 ans", ou le dernier Smartphone..


C'est dommage parce que j'tais compltement d'accord avec ta phrase sur les enfants rois, dont l'ducation dlaisse est sans doute un des plus gros problme de notre socit (et ma gnration est en train de faire pareil avec ses enfants).

Mais je ne peux tre d'accord avec la seconde phrase. Les enfants de 10 ans rclamant des Nike ou des GI Joe ne peuvent tre considrs comme responsables. Ce ne sont pas eux qui tienne le porte-monnaie et c'est aux parents de savoir dire non aux caprices.

----------


## Bluedeep

> OK, mais ceci est faux : Ren Dumont tait candidat cologiste aux *Prsidentielles de 1969*,


Alzeimer  dj ?  ::D:  De mmoire, c'est pas 69, c'est 74.

----------


## souviron34

Nous sommes d'accord en gros, mais quand tu dis :




> Mais je ne peux tre d'accord avec la seconde phrase. Les enfants de 10 ans rclamant des Nike ou des GI Joe ne peuvent tre considrs comme responsables. Ce ne sont pas eux qui tienne le porte-monnaie et c'est aux parents de savoir dire non aux caprices.


Avoir 10 ans en 2000 signifie tre n en 90, de parents environ 20 ans, donc ns en 1970...

----------


## souviron34

> Alzeimer  dj ?  De mmoire, c'est pas 69, c'est 74.


Sans doute  ::mrgreen:: 

A ct'poque-l j'tais entre la 6ime et la 4ime, donc...

Mais oui c'est 74...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Avoir 10 ans en 2000 signifie tre n en 90, de parents environ 20 ans, donc ns en 1970...


Non : de mre (donc en gros de parents) de 28 ans, donc ns en 62. (donnes INSEE : ge moyen de maternit en 90 : 28.3 ans).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sans doute 
> 
> A ct'poque-l j'tais entre la 6ime et la 4ime, donc...
> 
> Mais oui c'est 74...


En 69, je n'ai aucun souvenir de la prsidentielle (a ne m'intressait pas, j'avais 8 ans).

Lors de la prsidentielle de 74, j'tais en 4me et je me souviens trs bien de la campagne de Dumont ( c'est  peu prs  cette poque que je commenais  prendre conscience du fait que la dmographie dmente et l'exploitation irrflchie des resources nous envoyaient droit dans le mur ).

----------


## souviron34

> Non : de mre (donc en gros de parents) de 28 ans, donc ns en 62. (donnes INSEE : ge moyen de maternit en 90 : 28.3 ans).


Admettons.. Mais comme je l'ai cit dans un exemple plus haut avec la fac d'Orsay, je crois que le basculement s'est fait vers le milieu-fin des annes 80...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Lors de la prsidentielle de 74, j'tais en 4me et je me souviens trs bien de la campagne de Dumont ( c'est  peu prs  cette poque que je commenais  prendre conscience du fait que la dmographie dmente et l'exploitation irrflchie des resources nous envoyaient droit dans le mur ).


Donc tu dois tre fier d'tre franais puisque nous avons un taux de natalit trs bas.  ::ccool::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Donc tu dois tre fier d'tre franais, nous avons une dmographie trs raisonnable puisqu'elle stagne.


Malheureusement non : on a le record de natalit en Europe avec l'Irlande.(> au seuil de renouvellement, rsultat passage de 50 MHab  67 en 40 ans).

----------


## GanYoshi

> Malheureusement non : on a le record de natalit en Europe avec l'Irlande.(> au seuil de renouvellement, rsultat passage de 50 MHab  67 en 40 ans).





> Malheureusement non : on a le record de natalit en Europe avec l'Irlande.(> au seuil de renouvellement, rsultat passage de 50 MHab  67 en 40 ans).


Pas du tout, on est pas plus fcond que les autres pays occidentaux, quand on regarde les chiffres de l'insee un peu plus en dtail, on se rend compte que la France importe simplement la natalit de l'tranger. 

Entre 1998 et 2004, la natalit des couples franais  baiss de 4,6 %, celle des couples trangers (les deux parents tangers) a augment de 13,2 %.  (source wikipedia, source insee)

En sachant que comme indiqu dans l'article wikipedia, le phnomne est largement sous-estim puisque "bien des couples dont les deux conjoints sont Franais, rsultent d'unions entre une personne franaise d'origine trangre, et une autre d'origine franaise".

Donc voil je dis a juste pour soulager ta conscience, nous ne somme nationalement pas responsable de l'ventuel surpopulation de la plante  ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

> Pas du tout, ...on se rend compte que la France importe simplement la natalit de l'tranger. 
> 
> Entre 1998 et 2004, la natalit des couples franais  baiss de 4,6 %, celle des couples trangers (les deux parents tangers) a augment de 13,2 %.


EUH ???????


Des couples d'origine trangre vivant en France, c'est bien pour la plupart des couples franais,non ??????????


A moins que tu ne veuilles parler des "franais de souche depuis 40 gnrations" ...

----------


## GanYoshi

> EUH ???????
> 
> 
> Des couples d'origine trangre vivant en France, c'est bien pour la plupart des couples franais,non ??????????


Je ne parle pas des couples d'origines trangres, je parle des couples dont les deux conjoints sont de nationalit trangre. 
Cf les sources.

----------


## souviron34

> Je ne parle pas des couples d'origines trangres, je parle des couples dont les deux conjoints sont de nationalit trangre. 
> Cf les sources.


Dsol, c'est peut-tre ce qui est dit dans Wiki (parents trangers), mais PAS par l'INSEE ' parents d'origine trangre..

Il y a comme une nuance.... de taille...

----------


## GanYoshi

> Dsol, c'est peut-tre ce qui est dit dans Wiki (parents trangers), mais PAS par l'INSEE ' parents d'origine trangre..
> Il y a comme une nuance.... de taille...


Oui, et ? 
J'ai cit simplement les chiffres provenant de Wikipedia, l'INSEE ne publiant pas de chiffres sur la nationalit des parents mais seulement sur leur lieu de naissance. J'ai indiqu la source de l'INSEE simplement car elle corrobore (du moins ne rentre pas en contradiction avec) les chiffres de l'article Wikipedia. 

Merci d'arrter d'insinuer que je ne considre pas les franais naturaliss comme autant franais que les autres.

Je dis simplement que la France importe sa natalit de l'tranger, et que donc BlueDeep n'a pas  s'alarmer d'un quelconque record de la natalit franaise.  ::):

----------

